# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Easiest way to 80??

## Neymar

First question ive asked, so please dont flame. Right, I'm currently level 41 and I've been ill for a long time and so I haven't been on for around a week or so. I was just wondering what the easiest way to reach level 80 is? I'm not one for manually farming events over and over. Is it using the professions that get the exp quickest? Any help please let me know! Thank you.

----------


## DXENEME

40-60 cooking+jewelcrafting.
60-80 AFK scripting

----------


## Neymar

Ah, ok guess I'd best start my crafting then. 
Is it still only tomatoes that is recommended for events?

----------


## Hybrin

I would just do (map clears) with 3 others, and if your ranger just use Axe as main weapon for max AOE so you get basically exp from every kill.

Map Clearing, means you clear the map of all objectives/ hearts as quickly as possible. I know a few guys who did this, and 16 hours a day for 3 days they had 80.

----------


## taquito86

Anyone knows any good multiple events spawning spot for 60 and above ? Still stuck at 35 event spot..

----------


## Pfeffer

My expierience is: Grp up and clear maps is the best way to get 80. U get alot of exploration for the 100% Worldmap, which u may want because of the reward. U get a fair amount of gold and items. And if ur atleast 3 guys ur really quick.

----------


## Neymar

so the more in a party the more you can explore and get waypoints and exp?? doesn't make sense? sorry if I sound stupid, lol.

----------


## Pfeffer

bigger party = More killspeed
Hearts are fast done. Way to vista is faster explored and u can go in content with a higher level then urs. 3 People lvl 49 can easylie do the 50-60 content for example

----------


## Neymar

Ah ok cool, thanks

Anyone know a decent 50+ AFKable spot??

----------


## Lichd2

Make gold, craft ur way to 80.
Did 55-80 in a day crafting xd, jus have to get the gold.
400 Armorsmith, 400 Tailor, 300+ cooking

----------


## Neymar

I'd already done cooking. Did jewelcrafting to 380 last night. Might start the other ones today. Now at level 55.

----------

